# Low Clearance GPS



## trooperd (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

A few months ago I started using the lowclearances.com database on my
Garmin and I was asked by several people (on this forum and others) to
let them know what I thought of it.

Well I’m not much of a reviewer but in a nutshell I am impressed. It was
very easy to install, and all the hazards it has alerted me to were accurate
in location and height. So far there have been several updates of around
200 new entries which is excellent, and any questions I have emailed to
them have been answered promptly and to my satisfaction.

So basically I am very pleased and am happy to recommend it to anyone.
You can download it from Low Clearance GPS Data



On a relevant note, does anyone know how big a problem low clearance
accidents are in the USA, how many bridge strikes occur every year, and
how much it costs in damages etc. I was discussing this at my local motor
club and none of us could find any information on the internet.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

